# Jeep Ooops @ SLP



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Anyone know what this guy was thinking?
This was last weekend at the pass.
--hop


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

probably something like "Dang! I wish I hadn't done that!"


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

The sad part is another 10' over he could have drove a lexus thru there.
--Hop


----------



## willfish4food (Aug 13, 2005)

wow.. how does somebody fall into a situation like that.. musta been one of them days.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Evidently thinking is what he wasn't doing


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Here's one at the Mob


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Mrschasintail said:


> Here's one at the Mob


On the up side the engine was still runnin on that one. I think that jeep may have hydro locked.
--Hop


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

It did. Then it didn't. Then it did again. He was lucky. But I'm sure it was toast. He had river up over his seats.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Is that second pic salt water???
If it is, too bad.......
No way would he get me to back my truck in that to pull that honyok out.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

I belive he was thinking "hold my beer I can make this"


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

He thought or was dreaming he was driving a Hummer


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*"Choosing Poorly"*

I think all those guys were thinking that they were driving a vehicle that was
owned by the goverment....or somebody else...
I don't think I'd drove my vehicle into anything like that....Unless I was say 35 
years younger and a Whole Lot Stupider...than I am Now....
Those guys "Choose Poorly"....Like the **** at the 2nd Indiana Jones movie...LOL

Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Hop said:


> The sad part is another 10' over he could have drove a lexus thru there.
> --Hop


SLP used to be a challenge. I remember pulling tons of folks out. Last time I was down there I thought with all the pilings in place and the plowed road it would take an idiot to get stuck.

.... guess I was right.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Im sure if that guy in the jeep was smart he could have told his buddy to get out and start pushing on the jeep, because that stuff is compact and it was more like he was starting to float off of it.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

So this is what my buddy means when he refers to "tools" at the pass!!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's one from PINS this last weekend.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Better roll the window up, some seaweed might get in. hwell:


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

"Shoot I can get through there, I got 4 wheel drive" "Hold my beer"


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

Last weekend at SLP there was a red dodge neon that parked close to the water... at low tide. All 4 of his tires were 30% under water when he saw a police man by his car with his lights on. He went and moved his car. The police man saved him some major head aches.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

saw a kid do that with a jeep at Frepport with his girlfriend posed on the hood taking pictures, still had the dealer tags on it.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

famous last words... Hey bubba... watch this,,,lol


----------



## boo (Nov 21, 2005)

dlmarinaman said:


> famous last words... Hey bubba... watch this,,,lol


Other famous last words....

"I can beat that train, I got this camry super charged"

"Get a picture of me feeding this bare"

"Condom smondom"


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

I'm not liking the pattern of all these pics....seems Ford is not doing so well in these photos....and yep...guess what I drive. F150 4x4. I may need to post some pics to redeem myself!!!! lol:biggrin: 


Mike


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

wacker said:


> I belive he was thinking "hold my beer I can make this"


dang how many times has that got me stuck.. every time.

--tmoore


----------



## 72formula (Oct 6, 2006)

who needs a boat? guess that jeep wasn't sea worthy.....lol


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

The Jeep def. had it locked. I don't see a snorkel, and the stock air intake is right behind the grill...here....


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

goatchze said:


> The Jeep def. had it locked. I don't see a snorkel, and the stock air intake is right behind the grill...here....


Actually the stock intake tube is directly behind the right headlamp & pointed to the top of the hood. It's had that design since Jeep change to the TJ body style. I drove my Jeep through a part of the San Jacinto River last weekend in water deeper than that & I didn't have a bit of trouble. Mine is stock with 31" tires, most of it has to do with the operator.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 23, 2004)

I could be wrong but that's not a TJ, it's a YJ (square headlights)


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

72formula said:


> who needs a boat? guess that jeep wasn't sea worthy.....lol


Must have forgot the plug, I've done that a few times.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

justletmein said:


> Must have forgot the plug, I've done that a few times.


haha so true.

Anyone know of the jeep was lifted? I've run my old 3/4ton through there plenty of times while the tide was ultra high and had no problem (8"lift/37"IROK). It was a little slippery but I got through. That water can be very misleading though if you're not careful. I've towed many trucks out of the water down there myself and some weren't pretty.


----------



## Retriever (Dec 17, 2004)

Jeep wasn't stuck................he ran out of gas.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Retriever said:


> Jeep wasn't stuck................he ran out of gas.


If so that's one hell of a place to run out of gas! :rotfl:


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

justletmein said:


> If so that's one hell of a place to run out of gas! :rotfl:


seriously, you woulda thought that the owner could have pushed it out of the way or something. Maybe even get someone to tow his butt to dryer land


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Note to self:
Do not buy used red jeep, white supercab 4x4 f150 or black FX4.


----------

